# Need names for my boer babies!



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

So this year is our first year with a registered buck so these does will be registered at 50%. But I am drawing a blank when it comes to their names. If it helps the sires name is KNR A Frame. Thanks you guys!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That adorable black headed kid 

A Famed Kid (a play on A Frame )
Color Me Pretty
Kid Girl
Went To My Head
All Fame
Black Light
Fleck Me White 
Expression


2nd Paint Doeling:

Painted Lady
Crown 
Tip-Top Queen
Quiz Me


3rd Doeling Traditional - she's got such a cute face!
Pocket Gurl
Summertime
Blaze A Trail
Glacier River

4th doeling - Trad. The facial marking reminds me of melted ice cream 
Paint me Pretty
Get the Idea
Melted Ice
Up Shot Idea
Cadee


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Ugh, so adorable!!! Im in love with 3 and 4!! Lol

licorice whip, Cherry sundae, Hot Fudge and Maple Bar (I promise I'm not hungry Lol)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So, A frame is a house type...
Crackerbox
Elisabethian
Gothic
Victorian


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

goathiker said:


> So, A frame is a house type...
> Crackerbox
> Elisabethian
> Gothic
> Victorian


Or
Tudor
Split-level
Cottage
Bungalow
Half-timber
Chalet

You could have fun with those!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

*THELMA*









*COCO PUFF*









*FANCY*









*PAINTED LADY*









[/thread]

:greengrin:


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Those are some good names, I like color me pretty for the black one, and all fame for the fourth one. It matches her personality so good!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful kids, love the names! We finally named all of the ones we have, but haven't come up with registered names! You can always have a barn name and registered name 
Before, whatever the barn name, was their registered name, but having fun registered names has started to grow on us. Last year we had 'Play It Again,' 'Isn't She Lovely,' 'Steppin' Out Sierra,' and 'Can't Touch This.' But their barn names were Jack, Misty, Sierra and Bean! LOL!!
I think one of the themes I want to go with is song titles from our favorite singers - as you can guess that's where some of the kids got their names 
We also have a doe that has a spanish registered name, and so we are doing a theme of Spanish names with her kids. 
Just some ideas


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks, I like having their registered names correlate with their barn names. It makes things so much easier. And it's fun picking names for them


----------

